# Kayfun Mini V3 | Review + Build Tutorial



## Alex (3/3/16)

*Published on Mar 2, 2016*
This is a review for the newest edition to the Kayfun series of RTA's. It's a 19mm tank with a 2ml capacity, but I wouldn't let the size mislead you; yes it's a mini tank, but it was designed to be conservative on juice consumption and vapor production and when you do need to refill you can do so through the top! I'm really impressed by the build quality and flavour from this atomizer, so if you're interested in picking one up you better find a good set of cash. I also talk about a great eliquid in this video called Screwbacco; a strawberry/cream tobacco flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (3/3/16)

I'd love one of those were is not for the price, assuming there's no clones. Not sure if I'd want a clone either.

I think it looks great and it's small. It will obviously work well.

But ya, price tag would be taking far too much out of my P67 piggy bank.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (3/3/16)

I really like this tank, hopefully they clone it quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (3/3/16)

I want the tank and the juice.


----------



## rogue zombie (3/3/16)

Alex said:


> I really like this tank, hopefully they clone it quickly.


Ya maybe because it looks less complicated than a normal Kayfun, they'll do a good job of cloning it.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (4/3/16)

The airflow looks a bit too restrictive for me


----------



## Alex (4/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ya maybe because it looks less complicated than a normal Kayfun, they'll do a good job of cloning it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



https://www.fasttech.com/product/4278000-kayfun-mini-v3-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (4/3/16)

Alex said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/product/4278000-kayfun-mini-v3-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank



For $14 - I'd buy it just try out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

